# Искривление тазобедренных костей



## Bik-14 (26 Июн 2007)

Девушке 22 года, ощущает частые боли в области спины и поясницы. На одной из "проверок" поставили следующий диагноз: "Форзолюмбалгия на фоне S-образного сколиоза, кососкрученного таза, м/т форма неврологии". 

Врачи сказали при потдверждении такого диагноза (после снимков) могут запретить рожать, т.к. ноги могут отняться.

Хотелось бы узнать, как вылечить такое "заболевание" и существует ли вообще практика лечения. Заранее благодарю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июн 2007)

А не пробовали вместо "проверок" сделать снимки и томограф. Сдать анализы и сделать УЗИ!


----------

